# Dx code help: kidney transplant



## Tonyj (Dec 1, 2010)

Can I use V58.12 (Encounter for antineoplastic immunotherapy) for a prospective kidney transplant patient being pre-treated for ABO incompatibility with Rituxan, TPE + IVIG.

Thanks in advance
Tonyj


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 1, 2010)

no because the drug is not being given for antineoplastic reasons.


----------



## Tonyj (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks. 

Would you happen to know of any other V code that I may use?

Tonyj


----------



## ASH527 (Dec 3, 2010)

*transplant*

what about v58.69 for high risk medications and v49.83 awaiting organ trasplant status and for the primary dx - use the patients disease  -


----------



## Tonyj (Dec 6, 2010)

Works for me. Thanks


----------



## TX Coder (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you tell me if you bill for subsequent hospital visits after a kidney transplant?  If so, is it to manage the immunosuppressant drugs?


----------



## valeriealbert (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes you can bill them with a 24 modifier so long as they are being seen for immunosuppressant therapy. I use 279.9, V58.69, V42.0


----------

